# Mystery Serra's



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I just picked a serra from my lfs that was Id'd by Frank as a CF Compressus.
This and other p's like it are not very popular as most people look to buy true varients of Piranha's that have already been researched, and that we can find and have info about.
Also I assume that "True" or already researched piranhas are probably more expensive and hold they're re-sale value better than a Mystery serra due to demand.

I'm sure that many of us have been in the situation where we purchase a young p thinking and hoping that it's a Rhom only to be disapointed that its a sanchezi, compressus, or a "Mystery Serra".
Not to put down Comps or sanchezi's it's just that rhoms are usually the more desired species.

That being said I decided to start this thread for those of us that own a "Mystery Serra"
to be able to compare and possibly learn more about the fish we have.
If you're like me it's very frustrating to have a p that you dont know much about and in most cases you have to wait patiently as alot of these "Mystery Serra's are slow growers. Not knowing what it will grow into or how big it will get can be difficult.

The Piranha Id forum gets flooded with q's about ps so I know they're out there and if you have decided to keep them this thread is for you. There was even a question asked about a p that was seen at a local aquarium and even one at Aquascape posted recently you can even post those aswell.
Post pics preferably side full flank shots of your p's and compare them to what Frank has already found here in Opefe http://opefe.com/unid_pira_sp.html.

-Along with your pics post how long you've had it?
-What you think it is or what it was Id'd as?
-What size it was when you got it?, What size it is now?
-Aproxximate growth rate?(1in a yr or 2in a yr)
-What sized tank it's being kept in?
-Collection points would be great if you have them but will probably be near to impossible to get unless you're dealing with the people who actually brought the fish in.
-Also behavioral traits such as how active or aggressive it is? 
Really just any info that you have on the fish.

My Mystery Serra is about 5in, very active and so far very aggressive.
It's being kept in a 75gal tank and according to the opefe info is a rapid grower in aquariums(Lucky for me).
It has already killed and eaten 2 Giant danios and is constantly harrassing my lrg 8in common pleco.
I was lucky and my P is in Pics 1a and 1B according to Franks well educated guess of my pics.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

This is Mr. Nibbles, I got him January 28th, 2009. It was thought at the time by Frank that he was also a CF Compressus because he had some barring other said Rhom, either way I love the way he is turning out.










This is him now almost 5 mths later. He is losing his spots and has gotten alot of sparkles on him, also he has darkend up alot!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I always liked that P since you had it in your sig.

Glad to see he's coming along nicely


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Feefa said:


> I always liked that P since you had it in your sig.
> 
> Glad to see he's coming along nicely


I hear you Feefa, I remember buying a 5" unknown from Ash back in 2003 and for years it was id'd as a compressus most likely and to my most pleasant surprise turned out to be an Altispinis whicH i still have to this day, knock on wood.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I always liked that P since you had it in your sig.
> 
> Glad to see he's coming along nicely


I hear you Feefa, I remember buying a 5" unknown from Ash back in 2003 and for years it was id'd as a compressus most likely and to my most pleasant surprise turned out to be an Altispinis whicH i still have to this day, knock on wood.








[/quote]

Sometimes the mystery serras pay off lol
How long did it take for you to find out exactly what it really was and how big was it at that time?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I got this fish december 23rd 2008 at Big Al's in Montreal. I thought it looked different from other Serras I had seen, so i couldn't pass up on him. 
He was about 3.5'' and already had red eyes... and a lot of spotting all over his body.

















I posted some pictures in the Id forum, thinking it was either a rhombeus or a compressus; compressus because as he didn't have a clear iris, had a large and dark terminal tail band and had some oval spottings below his lateral line. I was told at the LFS that he came in from Peru. I got Frank's ID which was ''The species is undescribed. In otherwords its a member of the rhombeus complex group that has not been determined to be S. rhombeus.''

Here are some recent pictures, about six months after getting this little guy...

























My little Serra is at least 4'' Tl now. his coloration and body shape changed a lot during those 6 months. He is currently living in a 30 gallon breeder (30''x18''x12''). I will be upgrading his tank to either a 75 or a 90 gallon at some point this sumer.
He's not very shy and often swims up in frontof the glass to take a good look at me. I feed him pellets, shrimps and white fish fillets.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great looking lil serra MD I remember when you got him.

I love the yellow under his gill plate and is it just me or is there a hint of yellow in his tail aswell?

Cant wait to see what he grows into


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

those are very nice serra you guys have...now making me want to go pick up a mystery serra and see what it will turn out. 
might have to go check out Shark Aquarium this weekend


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

jp80911 said:


> those are very nice serra you guys have...now making me want to go pick up a mystery serra and see what it will turn out.
> might have to go check out Shark Aquarium this weekend


I believe this one is still available

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=183904


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Some nice odd balls guys. Moondemon, what's that in your tank everywhere, or is it scratches?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

blbig50 said:


> Some nice odd balls guys. Moondemon, what's that in your tank everywhere, or is it scratches?


lol, I think its air bubbles. My one camera will pick them up like that too.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

blbig50 said:


> Some nice odd balls guys. Moondemon, what's that in your tank everywhere, or is it scratches?


Yeah, like Ksls said, they are bubbles.. They come from my AC110. That filter is pushing a lot of water in that 30 gallon tank.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> Some nice odd balls guys. Moondemon, what's that in your tank everywhere, or is it scratches?


Yeah, like Ksls said, they are bubbles.. They come from my AC110. That filter is pushing a lot of water in that 30 gallon tank.








[/quote]

Do you prefer the 110 over the emp


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Moondemon said:


> Yeah, like Ksls said, they are bubbles.. They come from my AC110. That filter is pushing a lot of water in that 30 gallon tank.


I ran that same thing on my old rhoms growout tank. AC110 on a 29 gallon. I then added a Eheim 2217 to it.








Soon after the AC took a sh*t on me and left the 2217 the hard job of filtering that massive tank.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

A couple of new pics now at almost 6in, this fish has tonnes of personality and a huge appetite. enjoy!


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

I sold this guy while back had no idea If this was a rhom or gibbus he was about 3-4 very intresting piranha i might add he was 15 dollars lfs but he was shy so i gave him up but i just want to share some old pics tell me what you think he is


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Feefa said:


> I always liked that P since you had it in your sig.
> 
> Glad to see he's coming along nicely


I hear you Feefa, I remember buying a 5" unknown from Ash back in 2003 and for years it was id'd as a compressus most likely and to my most pleasant surprise turned out to be an Altispinis whicH i still have to this day, knock on wood.








[/quote]

Sometimes the mystery serras pay off lol
How long did it take for you to find out exactly what it really was and how big was it at that time?
[/quote]
I don't remember exactly but I think I suggested to giggles
that it might be altispinis and he checked it out with frank and voilah


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

There's so many sweet fish in here. I am anticipating what my 1" baby Serra will grow into.
Awesome looking fish ksls and Feefa, you guys still have them, or have you got rid of them?


----------

